# flowerhorns



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i konw mettle has a real nice flowerhorn, anyone else here have nice ones...i have a litttle on that isnt nething special but i like him. post pics if u got em


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

mine isnt all that great but ill find a pic

heres the little [email protected][email protected] sold to me as a trimac


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Most recent pic of mine...

View attachment 104984


View attachment 104985


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

whered u get urs mettle???was it expensive, or jsut a lucky find


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nothing special to look at,but he is one mean SOB


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> whered u get urs mettle???was it expensive, or jsut a lucky find


Picked him up at Big Al's for $25 Canadian. He was listed as a 'grade b' flowerhorn. I think I took a real chance with him and just lucked out with a nice specimen. I feed him New Life Spectrum for dry food exclusively (no other brands) and supplement with frozen foods (bloodworms, krill, shrimp, tilapia fillet) and he usually gets a live cricket on the days when I grab some for my beardie. I think the feeding has something to do with his colouration to be honest.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

I know alot of you guys on this site dis like the large kok. well this workd in your advantage, since the majority of flowerhorns do not grow a large kok. If the fish doesn't have a kok, it will not be expensive. That is unless the seller is a con artist. If you guys live in Cali, New york or Texas, you have great resources for flowerhorns. But if you live in any other state, you will have trouble finding decent ones. If i were you guys, just buy a small one that is showing pearls and a pink coloration. Chances are, it will not have a head but it will have very nice coloration. I personally love the large head of the expensive flowerhorns, I just don't have the money for one


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

the one that im buying today has alot of red(almost half of his body is red, Green and a Small KOK because he is only 2''. he only costs $13.98.

ill get some pictures as soon as i can.

CK.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

DuffmanRC said:


> I know alot of you guys on this site dis like the large kok. well this workd in your advantage, since the majority of flowerhorns do not grow a large kok. If the fish doesn't have a kok, it will not be expensive. That is unless the seller is a con artist. If you guys live in Cali, New york or Texas, you have great resources for flowerhorns. But if you live in any other state, you will have trouble finding decent ones. If i were you guys, just buy a small one that is showing pearls and a pink coloration. Chances are, it will not have a head but it will have very nice coloration. I personally love the large head of the expensive flowerhorns, I just don't have the money for one


Exactly. In my city flowerhorns are rare. And the ones that are normally brought in are in the neighbourhood of $300 to $1000 because they're nicer and higher quality. Average, plain stock like I got is a rarity. And I've been wanting one for a while. So I'm pleased with my fish.

Plus he can take a fall. Any fish that can be thrown across a room, flop around on the floor, get thrown back into a tank and be ready to eat 10 seconds later deserve crazy respect, haha.


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

heres mine. i got no updated pics yet


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

HOLLY CRAP. roonie thats exactly how my new 2'' FH looks like., whats the name of that? red dragon?? or what??? see guys thats what it look like exept ist smaller and the KOK is not fully developed.

CK.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> HOLLY CRAP. roonie thats exactly how my new 2'' FH looks like., whats the name of that? red dragon?? or what??? see guys thats what it look like exept ist smaller and the KOK is not fully developed.
> 
> CK.


post some pic's then fo0l







......here is a ok pic of my new pick up


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Here is mine









View attachment 105306


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

Z?NGT?KER said:


> HOLLY CRAP. roonie thats exactly how my new 2'' FH looks like., whats the name of that? red dragon?? or what??? see guys thats what it look like exept ist smaller and the KOK is not fully developed.
> 
> CK.


post some pic's then fo0l







......here is a ok pic of my new pick up








[/quote]

yea yours is ok at that age i guess. i still thnk that myne is better for the age he is in.

*DaisyDarko thats a cool FH, you must take good care of it to look like that.

CK


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> HOLLY CRAP. roonie thats exactly how my new 2'' FH looks like., whats the name of that? red dragon?? or what??? see guys thats what it look like exept ist smaller and the KOK is not fully developed.
> 
> CK.


post some pic's then fo0l







......here is a ok pic of my new pick up








[/quote]

yea yours is ok at that age i guess. i still thnk that myne is better for the age he is in.

**DaisyDarko thats a cool FH, you must take good care of it to look like that.*

CK
[/quote]

Well yeah, I take good care of him... I take good care of all my fish.
He's come a long way from the half dead eaten up with Hexamita fish that arrived at my door 2 years ago.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## sheetmetal (Dec 17, 2005)

nice pics guys... i will throw one of mine up tomorrow... have any of you had success keeping anything with your fh's once they are over 5-6 inches??? once mine reached about 4-5 inches it kicked the sh*t outa everything i put in with it... and now it is all alone at 8-9inches cuz it kills everything that goes in with it.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

mine









forgot to mention that i personally bred mine from 2 other fhs i had earlier. he was the lone best specimen of the entire group.


----------



## sheetmetal (Dec 17, 2005)

here is my little bitch.. 8.5-9 inches now


----------



## sheetmetal (Dec 17, 2005)

here are a few new pics of my Flowerhorn Frank



















and here is my friends finger after i got him to stick it in the tank... haha


----------

